# 5th edition Vampire: the Masquerade O5R hack



## VengerSatanis (Jun 20, 2017)

Before I paste the link, let me say something about the O5R... it doesn't necessarily equal d20.  Rather, it's a renaissance of old school RPGs (including 1991's Vampire: the Masquerade).

I hope you enjoy my cobbled-together alternate version of 5th edition Vampire: the Masquerade:

http://www.draconicmagazine.com/articles/bloodlust-hunger

Those interested in playtesting *Bloodlust: The Hunger *should contact me.

*VS*


----------



## trancejeremy (Jun 21, 2017)

Personally, I think OSR does imply old school D&D (or close compatibility to it) and anything else is just hijacking the term to make a quick buck or attention. And the more that is done of the latter, the less the term means.


----------



## VengerSatanis (Jun 21, 2017)

trancejeremy said:


> Personally, I think OSR does imply old school D&D (or close compatibility to it) and anything else is just hijacking the term to make a quick buck or attention. And the more that is done of the latter, the less the term means.




That false assumption is made quite often, which is why I clarified my position in the original post.  I, and many others involved in the OSR community, believe it is a broad term and big tent comprising a wide variety of mechanical, aesthetic, and stylistic considerations.  

If it was meant to mean "only old school D&D," then it would be called "Old School D&D" or "OSD&D" - not OSR.

I posted the following blog post less than 3 years ago.  It was widely accepted then, and I believe still is the case:

http://vengersatanis.blogspot.com/2014/10/osr-defined.html

*VS*

p.s.  I've updated the article regarding my V:tM hack, as I no longer want my project to be associated with White Wolf's inappropriate content.


----------

